# What do I need?



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I need to know what tools I will need to replace a thermastat in a 2001 Altima Se. See, I am doing a favor for this girl I know and she lives like 50 miles from my house and I don't want to bring every tool I have. 


Thank you,

Erick


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

erick212 said:


> I need to know what tools I will need to replace a thermastat in a 2001 Altima Se. See, I am doing a favor for this girl I know and she lives like 50 miles from my house and I don't want to bring every tool I have.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


you will need, in order of importance - a catch pan for the coolant, a screwdriver to remove the hose from the thermostat housing and a 10mm socket to remove the thermostat housing bolts. then you will need a wire wheel or gasket scraper for the old gray silicone that nissan likes to use. make sure you pick some more of that stuff up from autozone or something similar. that gray stuff works really well and is usually in the water pump sealant section. there wont be a seal or gasket available for the housing. im assuming you know what to do once you get there. if you dont, i can post that too.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks, I know what to do, I just didn't want to bring all my tools. I just hate surprises like oh crap I need a 10mm offset wrench to get that bolt or something like that. I'm telling you Nissan uses the gray sealer for everything, when I drilled and tapped my Sr20 the upper pan and the lower pan had it. Then I did a turbo upgrade on a BB motor and that was just covered in it. I will be sure to bring some with me.

Thanks again,

Erick


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hey no problem and good luck.


----------

